# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Pepper Mill Swap . . . .



## Kevin

Anyone up for a pepper mill swap?

This swap will be open to anyone who has already turned a pepper mill or 2 and has a good idea they can produce a decent mill. I hate to say that but let's face it, we have all seen a swap or two where members have joined just to get something nice, knowing full well what they would be sending was going to be awful. I don't want that to happen in this swap.

You don't have to be a pro by any stretch, and to be fair to everyone, let's not even open the swap until next month sometime (I will set a date later) so that anyone who has never turned one but would like to be in the swap, can turn one or more for practice so that they can feel confident they'll be able to make a decent mill (or even realize they should not join the swap this time).

But don't think you can swap a mill you have already made! There will be a cool twist to this swap which I will announce in the actual thread when it comes time. I will also state the minimum dimensions and mechanism requirements etc. later but for now I'd like to *gauge interest*! 

Yes I said that. It's allowed in a contest thread just not a wood sales or trade thread.





*EDIT: HERE IS THE OFFICIAL THREAD TO JOIN THE SWAP.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What? No poll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> What? No poll?



You wanna do a pole swap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just finished an awesome ribeye steak and potatoe dinner, I feel about like my new avatar.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Hmm..... I'd better turn a few mills to see if it's something I can do.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Hmm..... I'd better turn a few mills to see if it's something I can do.....



You can do it. Anyone can. Get in the game!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Shucks I wanted to start a duck call trade but there's already two started. That may be too many at the same time.


----------



## Kevin

Well turn a pepper mill - you can do it honest. There's no pressure on this swap because we are going to wait until we get enough guys who already can do it, but also bringing in some guys that have always wanted to but haven't yet.


----------



## Schroedc

QUOTE="Kevin, post: 213211, member: 2"]You can do it. Anyone can. Get in the game! [/QUOTE]

Well OK then, darnit I will . How about you suggest a mechanism for me to use for my first couple that would leave me well set to participate in this swap once the time comes....


----------



## NYWoodturner

You have made it interesting enough for me to be interested! 
OK - that sounded bad but it wasn't meant to be. Time in the shop is the only thing that prevents me from joining every swap we do. I hate being the last one to fulfill their obligation but sadly it is very often the case. This is a new swap and has the "cool twist" that I just cannot resist. So this is two swaps I'm in. If I'm late it Kevin's fault

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Shucks I wanted to start a duck call trade but there's already two started. That may be too many at the same time.



Elliot, most of the guys who turn calls probably do not turn mills. Some do but most probably do not. Go ahead and start your swap I bet you'll get lots of interest.

Scott and Colin looks like we're doing a 3-way trade so far. 

Hey I'll do it even if it's just me and one other a swap is a swap!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Elliot, most of the guys who turn calls probably do not turn mills. Some do but most probably do not. Go ahead and start your swap I bet you'll get lots of interest.
> 
> Scott and Colin looks like we're doing a 3-way trade so far.
> 
> Hey I'll do it even if it's just me and one other a swap is a swap!




Hell I would turn one but everybody knows when I got done it would be square........... I will be watching though!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I might have to tag some people - of the 26 members that have viewed only a few have turned mills.


----------



## ripjack13

I'm watchin too....sadly I have no lathe .....yet.


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I'm watchin too....sadly I have no lathe .....yet.



So what - I think Mike is onto something. A flatwork pepper mill is entirely doable. I never thought of it until he said it but I can already see how to do it in my mind's eye. Would take a lot of hand work but hey that is what woodworking is . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> So what - I think Mike is onto something. A flatwork pepper mill is entirely doable. I never thought of it until he said it but I can already see how to do it in my mind's eye. Would take a lot of hand work but hey that is what woodworking is . . . . .



I thought of that- hex or routed. Saw some really cool carved ones. I would give it a shot but I am more then buried- And kathie bought a winter project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

I'm on the fence for a PPM swap, perhaps a bit more on the pro side. Lots of stuff starting to pile up end of year but I also have more time off coming. A shorter one would be a good option IMO.


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> A shorter one would be a good option IMO.



Do you mean a shorter time frame?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm in if time permits... Need to redeem myself after the last couple I sent out! Interested to hear about the 'twist'(I see what you did there).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I've turn a few so put me in for the twist also!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

I will join in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

I am interested for sure. I star a new job Thursday, and I hope I can still have enought shop time.

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

I have never made one but do belive i can figure it out, IF ya let me and know i will be later than scott, than i am in , cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> A shorter one would be a good option IMO.



If you mean a shorter one literally, as in physically short, the 'twist' will take care of that. But frankly a 12" mill doesn't take much longer to turn than a 5" mill.


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> I have never made one but do belive i can figure it out



I have zero doubt about that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it. Anyone can. Get in the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well OK then, darnit I will . How about you suggest a mechanism for me to use for my first couple that would leave me well set to participate in this swap once the time comes....
Click to expand...


Colin I know I answered you in PM but I missed this somehow - never saw it here in the thread. I'll paste my answer here too in case anyone else wants to give it a try and needs a mechanism or three. Keep in mind this is just my preferred source it isn't the only or best source. All you other more experienced mill guys please sound off as well.



Kevin said:


> It depends on who you ask as to what is considered the "best". I'm surely no expert but I like ceramic crush grind from packard supply. You can use the shaftless or the shaft - I have made both but many more of the shaft ones. I like the looks of the shaftless better, but he shaft ones work better IMO. Here's where I buy mine.
> 
> http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...=CTGY&Category_Code=proj-supp-salpep-crusgrin




I'm also going to tag Vern and Jim to see if they are interested. If anyone can think of other mill turners that might want to join please tag them.

@Vern Tator
@The PenSmith


----------



## TimR

True...just thinking that some folks may not have as much practical use for a pretty tall mill or places to keep it as well. I was thinking something along lines of a 6-8" mill would be a good all around size for anyone. Now you've got me really trying to figure out the 'twist' mystery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Let's set the closing date for 0200 hours 02Nov2014. That should confuse some folks. You get two deadlines. 

That will give everyone who hasn't ever turned one, time to try it and see if they want to get in on the swap. I'll post a delivery window later. There will actually be TWO delivery deadlines counting _the twist_.


----------



## The PenSmith

Absolutely I'm for a swap ! That's a cool idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

My first attempt at one will be this weekend with some psi kits that I got. It has the salt shaker on top and doesn't look to tricky I just don't know If it's a decent kit or not. 

I might be in depending on what kits we need to use and what my wood stash is looking like.


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> I might be in depending on what kits we need to use and what my wood stash is looking like.



Don't worry about that part - "the twist" will take care of that. So it will sort of take care of itself. Just get comfortable turning a mill.

I bet y'all are going . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Anyone up for a pepper mill swap?
> 
> This swap will be open to anyone who has already turned a pepper mill or 2 and has a good idea they can produce a decent mill. I hate to say that but let's face it, we have all seen a swap or two where members have joined just to get something nice, knowing full well what they would be sending was going to be awful. I don't want that to happen in this swap.
> 
> You don't have to be a pro by any stretch, and to be fair to everyone, let's not even open the swap until next month sometime (I will set a date later) so that anyone who has never turned one but would like to be in the swap, can turn one or more for practice so that they can feel confident they'll be able to make a decent mill (or even realize they should not join the swap this time).
> 
> But don't think you can swap a mill you have already made! There will be a cool twist to this swap which I will announce in the actual thread when it comes time. I will also state the minimum dimensions and mechanism requirements etc. later but for now I'd like to *gauge interest*!
> 
> Yes I said that. It's allowed in a contest thread just not a wood sales or trade thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: The first deadline is set for 0200 hours 02Nov2014 *(That should confuse some folks. You get two deadlines.  ).
> *
> This is the deadline for stating that you would like to get in on the swap. This is plenty of time for anyone that has never turned a mill, to try it and decide if they want in on the swap. There will be two more deadlines set after this date. *


Sounds interesting I would like to give it a go provided the time frame works, Just started helping a friend frame his new house and we will be balls to the wall for a couple weeks. The roof trusses are being delivered next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I plan to attempt to make these time lines fairly flexible. I do need to see some actual deadlines, but I also want to allow for things like your situation where the member wants to participate but might not be able to make the deadline exactly. As long as everyone knows going in, and the communication is good between the giver and the giftee, there's no reason why we can't be a little lax about it just so long as no one fails to come through.

I need to go ahead and make a thread about it because I just realized _the twist_ needs to be announced pretty soon to give everyone time to prepare for it in case they aren't . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> I plan to attempt to make these time lines fairly flexible. I do need to see some actual deadlines, but I also want to allow for things like your situation where the member wants to participate but might not be able to make the deadline exactly. As long as everyone knows going in, and the communication is good between the giver and the giftee, there's no reason why we can't be a little lax about it just so long as no one fails to come through.
> 
> I need to go ahead and make a thread about it because I just realized _the twist_ needs to be announced pretty soon to give everyone time to prepare for it in case they aren't . . . . .


I actually had an idea for a somewhat off beat mill last winter and got it roughed out and never finished it I am hoping it meets your guidelines as it would not take much time to finish. If I am satisfied with the outcome I would swap it if not I would turn another.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Because of _the twist_, you will not be able to use that mill Dave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

I like the twist. This is a great idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm in... Assuming you are as well, @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Oops yes I forgot about me lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

I know this is the wrong place...but Kevin is great motivator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Man I haven't thought about them in years. That song has new meaning to me now.


----------



## sprucegum

I hope this does not put me too far outside my comfort zone, having turned my first mills last winter I am far from an expert. "definition of an expert: a drip under pressure". I feel the pressure building.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

"you have a lot of pressure on you not to screw it up." I have not yet totally screwed one up but have encountered quite a few unplanned design changes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> "you have a lot of pressure on you not to screw it up." I have not yet totally screwed one up but have encountered quite a few unplanned design changes.



Me too. I just hope I don't draw Jim Smith or Doc or someone like that. Maybe I'll bribe Ken to make sure you and I draw each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm still in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I still plan to participate, should have some mechanisms in the shop in the next few days and we'll go from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

For obvious reasons I will not be participating, but am really looking forward to seeing what people send each other and how they turn out. Interesting twist @Kevin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The PenSmith

How about that we post pictures of the mills that we receive?


----------



## Kevin

The PenSmith said:


> How about that we post pictures of the mills that we receive?



Of course! That's a given. I also think we should post pics of the blanks that we send and then what we get back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The PenSmith

Even better.. ! Before and after...


----------



## TimR

Count me in Kevin...I like the twist, it's likely to take some folks out of their comfort zone, but in a fun way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Count me in Kevin...I like the twist, it's likely to take some folks out of their comfort zone, but in a fun way.



I guarantee it has me nervous for sure. The anticipation of not knowing who I'll be turning for, then not knowing what they will entrust me with, and what type of mill they want etc. has got me wondering if I even qualify for this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> Me too. I just hope I don't draw Jim Smith or Doc or someone like that. Maybe I'll bribe Ken to make sure you and I draw each other.



Can I get in on that bribe and make it a threesome!!

I'm in!! Like others have said a bit nervous about it but am willing to give it a go

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum

My level of expertise is around a half dozen crush grind mills with stems so I could easily get in a bind. I guess it is how big a risk the trading partner wants to take. Personally I would have no problem trading with a complete novice as I have plenty of plain practice blanks to send.
It is looking like we are in for a 3 day rainy spell maybe I will find time to turn one to refresh my failing memory, what is it we are swapping ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

sprucegum said:


> My level of expertise is around a half dozen crush grind mills with stems so I could easily get in a bind. I guess it is how big a risk the trading partner wants to take. Personally I would have no problem trading with a complete novice as I have plenty of plain practice blanks to send.
> It is looking like we are in for a 3 day rainy spell maybe I will find time to turn one to refresh my failing memory, what is it we are swapping ?




I think it was Kevin is going to send everyone a box of sweet fbe in exchange for a box of shavings......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Schroedc said:


> I think it was Kevin is going to send everyone a box of sweet fbe in exchange for a box of shavings......


Darn it I just swept up all of my shavings and put them in the hen house.


----------



## Alan Sweet

Kevin, while I don't think I'll get in the swap. I've been wanting to do pepper mills for awhile. What is a good species of wood to start with?


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> It is looking like we are in for a 3 day rainy spell maybe I will find time to turn one to refresh my failing memory,



That's my plan also. I haven't turned any in a long while. I'm going to practice by making one for a certain Louisianan Mississippian for a swap @Tclem & me have had in the works for a while. That way if it doesn't turn out very good it won't matter it's only Tony.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Alan Sweet said:


> Kevin, while I don't think I'll get in the swap. I've been wanting to do pepper mills for awhile. What is a good species of wood to start with?



I'd say any species you have turned that you like. If you like turning something for a bowl, you'll like it for a PM IMO. I never used any 'practice wood' even for my first mill because I didn't want to waste a mechanism on something that didn't look good. My first mills all lloked good, but then I went through a phase where I experimented with shapes and that was a disaster. I like PM that have flowing, elegant, soft shape and I went against that trying some abrupt lines and bulges and ruined a few blanks before coming back down to earth. 

Look at some of Vern's and Doc's and other member's mills in the turned projects, grab a nice blank of something you know you like to turn, and try to mimic one of their mills. That's my suggestion.


----------



## TimR

Alan Sweet said:


> Kevin, while I don't think I'll get in the swap. I've been wanting to do pepper mills for awhile. What is a good species of wood to start with?


Alan, you should go for it if you feel inclined. I mean heck, a nice ornament is much harder than the big spindle features on a PPM. Go with some standard PPM shapes, or something of your own. No pressure if you don't feel like joining, but should be fun. 
By the way, the biggest mistake I've made with a PPM, was using wood that wasn't all the way dry and it warped kinda wonky on me. So being good and dry is important. I'd say maple is about as easy a wood to work with as they come, if readily available, but I also like walnut too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> I'm in... Assuming you are as well, @Kevin


What did you do to make Kevin mad enough not to include you! I warned you about using those little smilies on the guy behind the curtain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The PenSmith

If you turn a spindle then you can turn a peppermill. A peppermill is just a big spindle with a hole in it! They don't have be fancy, straight up and down, maybe a bead or two, thats all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in... Assuming you are as well,
> 
> 
> 
> @Kevin What did you do to make Kevin mad enough not to include you! I warned you about using those little smilies on the guy behind the curtain.
Click to expand...


I thought you were confused, but I looked at the list anyway and couldn't believe I left him off. Don't feel bad Keller I forgot to put me on it first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I thought you were confused, but I looked at the list anyway and couldn't believe I left him off. Don't feel bad Keller I forgot to put me on it first.



I figured it was 'cause I'm short... Us short folks get picked on all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I figured it was 'cause I'm short... Us short folks get picked on all the time.



I didn't know that! _So how short an ol boy are you?_ I need a whipping post!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I didn't know that! _So how short an ol boy are you?_ I need a whipping post!


5' 8" or so... Shouldn't have smoked so much when I was a kid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> 5' 8" or so... Shouldn't have smoked so much when I was a kid.





I knew it you were just teasing me. That's not short that's normal. At least my wife is taller than you, that's something for me to hang on to.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I knew it you were just teasing me. That's not short that's normal. At least my wife is taller than you, that's something for me to hang on to.



You must have married an Amazon woman...


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> You must have married an Amazon woman...



When you're me, all women are amazon women.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Never turned a PM but will be following to see what everyone does. If its anything like the box swap then there is going to be some real nice stuff being made. Maybe soon _I_ will venture into the Pm's and bowl world since I got me a larger lathe to learn on. Good luck to all!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

I keep coming back here to see what's happening. Like Rodney I've never tried a PM, and never had a desirer to. One of these years I might, just to say I did. Will be looking forward to seeing some great mills turned out here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I, too, will be following along and looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with! (A peppermill is waaaaay out of my comfort zone right now, but it something I want to eventually try.)


----------



## NYWoodturner

Not to add to anyones anxiety level... but what keeps bouncing throughly mind is that they will send the blank - If you mess it up everything comes to a screeching halt...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

NYWoodturner said:


> Not to add to anyones anxiety level... but what keeps bouncing throughly mind is that they will send the blank - If you mess it up everything comes to a screeching halt...


No matter the skill level, stuff can happen. I think to that point, the resourceful turner will find a way to still incorporate any part salvageable if something goes wrong or in worst case, provide an appropriate substitute.
I know I'm personally going to touch base with whoever my partner is to let them know what options I have on sending, to keep expectations reasonable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Once we have the drawing we can determine what kind of blank we want to send. There's not anyone involved I wouldn't trust with my most precious blanks. For me on the other hand, whoever draws me, you better think long and hard whether you want to send me anything valuable or maybe just a cedar blanks lol. AND there's also that "oops" factor depending on what I am sent. For example . . . 

_Um, @Wildthings you know that really awesome curly koa blank you sent me for your pepper mill? Well, I had a major accident with it on the lathe and it is not salvageable. Is it okay if I substitute a nice chnk of FBE for it?_



I joke, but I don't know what I was thinking when I came up with this. I'm the last guy in this crowd that can afford to take a chance with someone's treasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ButchC

I think I'm just gonna send two blanks. If one gets donated to the firewood pile, fine. If not, yours to keep.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The PenSmith

It's all about having fun and pushing beyond our comfort zone.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The PenSmith

ButchC said:


> I think I'm just gonna send two blanks. If one gets donated to the firewood pile, fine. If not, yours to keep.



Actually I was thinking the same thing, helps relieve some of the pressures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I wasn't going to advertise it but I was going to send an extra as a gift - I think your purpose Butch has an added benefit as Jim says - takes a little pressure off. Unless you're like me and worry twice as much that I'll screw both of them up if I get two from somebody.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> _Um, @Wildthings you know that really awesome curly koa blank you sent me for your pepper mill? Well, I had a major accident with it on the lathe and it is not salvageable. Is it okay if I substitute a nice chnk of FBE for it?_



Things happen @Kevin!! Don't worry about it so use the FBE and be sure to send me all the chunks of the curly koa blank back!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> I wasn't going to advertise it but I was going to send an extra as a gift - I think your purpose Butch has an added benefit as Jim says - takes a little pressure off. Unless you're like me and worry twice as much that I'll screw both of them up if I get two from somebody.


I agree with all yu guys up to the point of making mistakes -- what are they please explain thx cl

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

Mistake 1 - miscalculate total height of traditional mechanism and blank and end up with too little wood for mechanism. Avoid by adage of "measure twice..."

Mistake 2 - drilling deep and drifting so much it requires much smaller top or bottom than planned . Avoid by drilling in from each end. 

I'm sure there's more, those are the ones that come to me from the ones I've done.


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Mistake 1 - miscalculate total height of traditional mechanism and blank and end up with too little wood for mechanism.



The mechanisms I use are so easy to shorten there's practically no way to make that mistake and not be able to easily recover from it. And if the mech is too short for the blank that's also an easy fix.

Your mistake #2 is not so easy a fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Once we have the drawing we can determine what kind of blank we want to send. There's not anyone involved I wouldn't trust with my most precious blanks. For me on the other hand, whoever draws me, you better think long and hard whether you want to send me anything valuable or maybe just a cedar blanks lol. AND there's also that "oops" factor depending on what I am sent. For example . . .
> 
> _Um, @Wildthings you know that really awesome curly koa blank you sent me for your pepper mill? Well, I had a major accident with it on the lathe and it is not salvageable. Is it okay if I substitute a nice chnk of FBE for it?_
> 
> 
> 
> I joke, but I don't know what I was thinking when I came up with this. I'm the last guy in this crowd that can afford to take a chance with someone's treasure.


I thinks its fine - just sharing my anxieties... but being out of our comfort zone / added pressure only makes us better. Lets keep it the way it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

I was thinking I had only one or two blanks so I went on a hunt yesterday, turns out I have quite a few. I found one maple blank with two tap holes (from maple sugaring), thinking about using that one. Holes will need filling if they cannot be incorporated into the design. Rock maple is nice wood to turn and finish.
On second thought maybe a cherry burl would be better, or a plain heart wood sap wood contrasting cherry, and then there is the plain ash for the long lean clean look, also found a short FBE blank I got in a trade. Are you confused yet? Me to 
One thing for sure it will be a crushgrind mill.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> I joke, but I don't know what I was thinking when I came up with this. I'm the last guy in this crowd that can afford to take a chance with someone's treasure.



To come up with a swap like this one would need to be slightly sadistic, palatially insane, and in general a very sick person. The question now is what is wrong with those of us who have agreed to this level of insanity?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

For those of you who are planning to use the crushgrind mechanisms remember they were designed for metric boring bits so some say they have to be modified for our imperial bits. By modified that means to snip the tabs off and use epoxy to make a mechanical bond to them. Some have used CA but I have not tried that and don't think I will. I use the 60 minute epoxy not the 5 minute.

I really like them and I can make them work if you prefer a mill without the knob on top, that's the big draw for me for the cg mills is not having a knob on top.but when we have the drawing you need to ask your partner (the one making your mill) if he is comfortable with using a cg mech. Let me know if you are cool with making a cg and I make the notations in the original post.


@Kevin
@DKMD
@Schroedc
@NYWoodturner
@Wildthings
@Dennis Ford
@ButchC
@woodintyuuu
@The PenSmith
@sprucegum
@TimR

Edit: I probably made this confusing so I have tried to clarify things a bit and not sway anyone by saying how I do it.


----------



## Kevin

And we need some better names for the two roles we will playing. What should we call the guy making the mill for his recipient? What do we call the guy getting the mill? I have used gifter and giftee but that's pretty lame. Need some ideas.


----------



## Schroedc

Mill-er and Mill-ee?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm game for anything. Perhaps the sender should include printed instructions for the chosen mechanism?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Kevin, for some reason its not working when you tag me into this thread. I just happened to stumble upon it right now and am glad i did.

Im thinking im out on this one, its just a little far out for me to comfortably handle. I have a small lathe and some things i wouldnt be able to do and it just sounds like i could be walking into a nightmare. On top of that im getting busier by the day so i wouldnt want to be the last one dragging along.

Thanks for thinking of me tho!


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Kevin, for some reason its not working when you tag me into this thread. I just happened to stumble upon it right now and am glad i did.
> 
> Im thinking im out on this one, its just a little far out for me to comfortably handle. I have a small lathe and some things i wouldnt be able to do and it just sounds like i could be walking into a nightmare. On top of that im getting busier by the day so i wouldnt want to be the last one dragging along.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me tho!



I removed you Cody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> I'm game for anything. Perhaps the sender should include printed instructions for the chosen mechanism?


Likewise, game either way. Haven't done a crush grind, but wouldn't mind doing one. I actually have a CG mech somewhere here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> And we need some better names for the two roles we will playing. What should we call the guy making the mill for his recipient? What do we call the guy getting the mill? I have used gifter and giftee but that's pretty lame. Need some ideas.


Dumb and Dummer

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Crazier and Insanier


----------



## Dennis Ford

+1 on will try any type.


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin - I'm going to have to back out what with the lathe dying yesterday. While I'll be back up and running in time I won't have time to complete one to show everyone I can do it.


----------



## Kevin

Colin you don't have to back out if you don't want to. That's a circumstance where I doubt anyone would want you to back out - but if it's something you need to do for logistics that's your call. I wish you could stay in but it has to be your call I'll support whatever decision you make.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Colin you don't have to back out if you don't want to. That's a circumstance where I doubt anyone would want you to back out - but if it's something you need to do for logistics that's your call. I wish you could stay in but it has to be your call I'll support whatever decision you make.




I'd like to stay in, Just folks need to know it'll be a week before I post a picture of a mill to show I can run with the big kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

If you read the rules it says experienced turners that have never turned a mill are in. You're definitely an experienced turner. I bet you can turn a better mill than me. You can't back out now Marc would probably ban you or something. Let's just act like this conversation never happened.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm good for a crush grind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Im in for any type of mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I just came up with a new way to make these shaftless crushgrind mechanisms no-brainers to make. I hope to squeeze some time tonight to make one - if it works in reality like it does in my little brain this is going to be easy peezy japaneezy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I just came up with a new way to make these shaftless crushgrind mechanisms no-brainers to make. I hope to squeeze some time tonight to make one - if it works in reality like it does in my little brain this is going to be easy peezy japaneezy.




Pictures and details if it works? If not do we get to see the smoking wreckage?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Pictures and details if it works? If not do we get to see the smoking wreckage?



I'm just fixing to start on it. I really needed to do some other chores (like mow the lawn for hopefully NOT the last time this year because that means fall is still going on) but I can't wait because I'm so excited to build one this way. It eliminates the need for a 3-piece mill or a 2-piece with a filler cap. This is going to be a true 2-piece mill with no "shaft" and the parting is at the top! I just know this is going to work. 

@DKMD I will want your feedback on this because you have turned more of these than me. I think you will lie it - I hope!


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I'm just fixing to start on it. I really needed to do some other chores (like mow the lawn for hopefully NOT the last time this year because that means fall is still going on) but I can't wait because I'm so excited to build one this way. It eliminates the need for a 3-piece mill or a 2-piece with a filler cap. This is going to be a true 2-piece mill with no "shaft" and the parting is at the top! I just know this is going to work.
> 
> @DKMD I will want your feedback on this because you have turned more of these than me. I think you will lie it - I hope!



WBites - shall we start a friendly little forum pool on success/failure? Perhaps an over/under on how many pieces it is in after it hits the wall?

Good luck, Kevin! Always love to see the fruits of what has been rattling around in that noodle of yours. I'm rooting for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

You should take pics along the way so that in the likelihood that it works you can put together a tutorial.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> You should take pics along the way so that in the likelihood that it works you can put together a tutorial.



I've been doing that. It's slowed me down a bit but not too much. I'm letting the wood cool between drilling and drilling - I love turning pepper mills because it's kind of like wood chess - there's so many ways to attack. I have always thought that the shaftless crushgrind instructions - and strategies - sucked. All umpteen variations of them. I'll just add another sucky one I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> And we need some better names for the two roles we will playing


Pitcher and Catcher... 

No, not like that, like baseball...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Update on the pepper mill . . . 

I just got through dicing a couple dozen cloves of garlic using a prototype knife made by a NY knife maker. It was so fun I decided to dice the capers too which I never dice. After all who the hell dices capers? It's all marinating in the meat so maybe I can get another 10 minutes on the lathe before my bride demands her garlic/caper burgers. That's your pepper mill update for tonight . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I'm just fixing to start on it. I really needed to do some other chores (like mow the lawn for hopefully NOT the last time this year because that means fall is still going on) but I can't wait because I'm so excited to build one this way. It eliminates the need for a 3-piece mill or a 2-piece with a filler cap. This is going to be a true 2-piece mill with no "shaft" and the parting is at the top! I just know this is going to work.
> 
> @DKMD I will want your feedback on this because you have turned more of these than me. I think you will lie it - I hope!



Not sure my feedback means much... I am the king of the defective shaftless crushgrind!

I'm not sure I follow your plan unless you're thinking of making a really long spigot. My brain is pretty much mush right now, so I'm not sure I'd understand it if I was holding it in my hands.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Update on the pepper mill . . .
> 
> I just got through dicing a couple dozen cloves of garlic using a prototype knife made by a NY knife maker. It was so fun I decided to dice the capers too which I never dice. After all who the hell dices capers? It's all marinating in the meat so maybe I can get another 10 minutes on the lathe before my bride demands her garlic/caper burgers. That's your pepper mill update for tonight . . . . . . .


To hell with the mill... I want a garlic caper burger!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Kevin said:


> That's my plan also. I haven't turned any in a long while. I'm going to practice by making one for a certain Louisianan Mississippian for a swap @Tclem & me have had in the works for a while. That way if it doesn't turn out very good it won't matter it's only Tony.



We don't clame a hair stick making fool here!


----------



## sprucegum

So when is the drawing? I may need to order a mechanism the place I usually get them from usually gets them to me in 2 days (sometimes 1 if I order in the morning. 
My friends house is making painfully slow gains to to the nasty weather we have been having. We set trusses in the pouring rain tues. morning because that was the day we could get the crane. Looks like a couple more cold rainy days later this week hope to get a little shop time then. I wanted to hoe out the shop and get a blank picked out yesterday but my tenant called and said the sewer was backing up in the basement shower so I had to go play in the poop. Got to go back this morning and reset the throne then go get our roof ready to shingle.


----------



## ButchC

I haven't visited this page in a while...I went back to see if I missed the drawing, but it doesn't look like I have as far as I can tell. I believe I have everything ready to go, just need to know who my crush partner is. crushee? crusher?? Boy, we do need better identifiers for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

This sort of snuck up on us didn't it. When I set the send date the same as the drawing date that was not thinking clearly. I reset the send date to Wednesday to give some of you more time. If anyone needs a little more time that's cool because I'm going to set a rather generous completion date. I'll go ahead and close the entries with Butch being the last one and will run the random pair generator in a few minutes and let everyone know who got who when I get it done . . . .


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> I haven't visited this page in a while...I went back to see if I missed the drawing, but it doesn't look like I have as far as I can tell. I believe I have everything ready to go, just need to know who my crush partner is. crushee? crusher?? Boy, we do need better identifiers for this.



Butch I just looked and you are right in the middle of it.


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> Thanks for doing this, Kevin! @The PenSmith and I have been in touch, and I'm stoked to be getting one of his mills!


Are you more excited about that, or about NOT getting one of Kevin's anatomical interpretations?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ButchC

SENC said:


> Are you more excited about that, or about NOT getting one of Kevin's anatomical interpretations?



I think his anatomically correct representation of a mushroom was pretty good, just not "decent". HAHA....

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

All this PPMill stuff is sorta interesting did not know there were so many options. 
I have a confession to make here and now- I actually am a peppermill turner. 










Yesiree






I turn it off and on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TimR

Well, since I've not done a crush-grind, I decided to give one a go before decimating the blank Kevin is sending. Unless dimensions on new mills have changed, the instructions seem overly bent towards s sloppy fit and make up for it with epoxy. The lower fit for example looks better to be 1.5" than 1-9/16" shown in standard plans. 
I knew there was a good reason I held onto some old skews and such. Repurposed one for the retaining slot tool most probably opt not to bother with. The blank I'm using is some black ash burl, so I've got a bit of pressure of my own to not mess up my own.


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Repurposed one for the retaining slot tool most probably opt not to bother with



Tim I made my first slotting tool by bending and sharpening the handle end of a rat tail file. It has served me well. But because of the swap someone started I recently bought one of the Sorby tools made for it and I used it on Tony's peppermill. I must admit it makes it such a breeze to cut the groove it is worth the purchase even if you only make a few mills a month.



TimR said:


> Unless dimensions on new mills have changed, the instructions seem overly bent towards s sloppy fit and make up for it with epoxy. The lower fit for example looks better to be 1.5" than 1-9/16" shown in standard plans.



There are numerous variations of instructions for these mechs and I included the PSI one in your box because that's the one Packard supplies with their mechs which is who I buy from. I use a 1.5" bit for the second step hole not the 1 9/16 - it's too big. Tim you aren't going to have a problem with these mechs. Your box was supposed to go out today but it didn't.  If you want I'll pop it open and loan you my crushgrind tool. I can use my homemade rat tail file chisel and get by just fine.


----------



## TimR

No need Kevin, the tool I made looks just like the ones you can buy and will cut a clean 1/4" slot. Thanks for offering that up!if I could get my phone pics to attach I'd send a pic to show you the tool. Later this eve when I go in,...if I remember.
Here's the tool

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

BTW Tim there's 2 other blanks in with the BAB. Neither is a spare because you won't fail on the BAB. I don't like to overdo things so I couldn't bring myself to send you two gifts therefore one is a gift and the other is a present.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

